# Get a Dependent Visa over 18



## ewoot (May 31, 2013)

Hi,

So my Parents moved to Germany in January for my fathers job. Since I am 19 I was only able to stay with them for 3 months. We have been looking for a way for me tobe able to live with them for the 2 years they will be there. I have never lived alone always with my parents and my father is supporting me right now. We've pretty much looked at everything we can for way for me to stay and are about ready to call it quits but it never hurts to ask people one more time. Were pretty much open to any way for me to stay.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

ewoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my Parents moved to Germany in January for my fathers job. Since I am 19 I was only able to stay with them for 3 months. We have been looking for a way for me tobe able to live with them for the 2 years they will be there. I have never lived alone always with my parents and my father is supporting me right now. We've pretty much looked at everything we can for way for me to stay and are about ready to call it quits but it never hurts to ask people one more time. Were pretty much open to any way for me to stay.


how about a student visa if you are eligible to enroll in a german university?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

vronchen said:


> how about a student visa if you are eligible to enroll in a german university?


Or even a language class or something. If you can demonstrate financial support, given the family circumstances, it might be feasible.


----------



## ewoot (May 31, 2013)

I only have a ged not a high school dipoloma so I don't think any german univeristys would except it so thats kind of out


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ewoot said:


> I only have a ged not a high school dipoloma so I don't think any german univeristys would except it so thats kind of out


Most German Universities don't even accept the high school diploma.

Would the ged allow you to apply to US universities?

Have you tried contacting the international office of the nearest university to see whether you might be eligible to apply for Studienkolleg?

How good is your German?


----------

